# V6 Supercharger - Which ROMs Work



## luv2increase (Sep 3, 2011)

Has anyone successfully used the latest V6 Supercharger script on any of the ICS/MIUI ICS or wizs MIUI builds?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

luv2increase said:


> Has anyone successfully used the latest V6 Supercharger script on any of the ICS/MIUI ICS or wizs MIUI builds?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Why would you want to? Most of these ROMs have been optimized nowadays where such scripting is not necessary and usually causes more issues than it fixes.

Not to say they don't have a useful purpose sometimes, but most people nowadays who have reported them working on various MIUI or ICS builds have also reported the ROM felt better w/out it.


----------



## luv2increase (Sep 3, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> Why would you want to? Most of these ROMs have been optimized nowadays where such scripting is not necessary and usually causes more issues than it fixes.
> 
> Not to say they don't have a useful purpose sometimes, but most people nowadays who have reported them working on various MIUI or ICS builds have also reported the ROM felt better w/out it.


The DX is a perfect phone to use jakesbitesmod and V6 for because we can't have custom kernels. I disagree with you saying they are worthless. Granted, yes some of newer ICS builds for the DX finally got unit.d working and started adding tweaks themselves.

I never had either of them worsen the performance of my phone. JBMods did bootloop my phone once. Other than that, performance was improved all around.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

luv2increase said:


> The DX is a perfect phone to use jakesbitesmod and V6 for because we can't have custom kernels. I disagree with you saying they are worthless. Granted, yes some of newer ICS builds for the DX finally got unit.d working and started adding tweaks themselves.
> 
> I never had either of them worsen the performance of my phone. JBMods did bootloop my phone once. Other than that, performance was improved all around.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


I agree that they are useful, but you can do alot yourself. Between root explorer, and android overclock (in the custom tab) you can tweek everything just as good. A lil more work than flashing a zip, but more satisfying.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

V6 supercharger is a waste of time. I did used to use a while back but it just made my phone lag. I haven't touched it since and neither should u

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

V6 supercharger is a waste of time. I did used to use a while back but it just made my phone lag. I haven't touched it since and neither should u

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nodixe (Aug 27, 2011)

The one thing I did like about it was it set custom minfree values and oom regrouping on boot but again could do it on your own with research and trial/error....not sure what the kernel tweaks do in v6tc tho???

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## redtip420 (Dec 9, 2012)

I have installed v6 supercharger on my Droid x2 running cm9 beta pics . It is only at 75 percent and I was wondering what the correct minfrees are so that it will be a 100 percent or is it because I went with the stock die-hard launcher instead of the hard to kill launcher. Please help the past three days I have been trying to get this to work and now I've finally got it at 75%. Thanks


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

I don't use it but do a lot of similar tweaks.

Sent from my LiquiKanged r2d2


----------

